# Prewar Schwinn odd duck



## bobcycles (Jun 23, 2018)

Interesting bike, don't show up too often...
Not much literature on these
mostly orig example except for postwar saddle...
wonder where it will go $ wise...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Schwinn-Henderson/202343735095?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 23, 2018)

I was wondering when someone was going to post this up!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 23, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 23, 2018)

THAT IS A SWEET BEAUTY!
UNBELIEVABLE CONDITION!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 23, 2018)

Thats cool!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 23, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to post this up!




Hahaaaaaa....and yep .... seems like your always doing the seller a favor.... when you broadcast an item on here...

but NOTTTTTT the bidders or those who hope it goes 'under the radar'.
Doh!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2018)

Yeah,
Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 24, 2018)

Serial is E58006. Probably a 1940


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 24, 2018)

And there she goes.....$2225.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2018)

Definitely a cool bike with some very unusual features.
The fenders and paint scheme are straight off the C model line and the non embossed tank looks to be left over from the BFG Streamliner.
The wing motif looks reminiscent of the DX pattern.
So what is this thing, a BCD model?
The Aluminium torpedo light and the New Departure two speed, along with the outstanding overall condition, is the icing on the cake, for such a seldom seen model Schwinn.
Congrats, to the new owner!
Super cool bike man!


----------



## Dave K (Jun 24, 2018)

I think this bike might have been the 1940 version of the BC.  Fender and frame paint is BC to my eye.   

Is the light aluminum?  Was thinking chrome from the color patina.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 24, 2018)

I hope Fedex goes easy on this one


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah, the seller specified that the shipping charge was going to be $150 and to expect it in 2 or 3 boxes.
That's the way to do it.
It always blows me away, when guys start whining about the cost of shipping.
It's like, do you want it packed well, or don't you?
Packing and shipping is not the time to get cheap.
Especially with a rare model that is currently in such good original condition.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2018)

Dave K said:


> I think this bike might have been the 1940 version of the BC.  Fender and frame paint is BC to my eye.
> 
> 
> The reason it was called a BC model, was because it used C model fenders and paint scheme, with a B model frame and tank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2018)

Seems like it went pretty cheap for what it is. Hope it's coming to SoCal so I can see it in person. Yes...I'll admit I dig this one.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2018)

Same here.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 24, 2018)

I hope they leave the basket on..,


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Seems like it went pretty cheap for what it is. Hope it's coming to SoCal so I can see it in person. Yes...I'll admit I dig this one.






cyclingday said:


> Same here.



Me too; pics for archive:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Watch for fingers in the pics.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2018)

There have been a couple of these pop up this year.
If I remember right, there was a maroon one and a black one not too long ago.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 24, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, the seller specified that the shipping charge was going to be $150 and to expect it in 2 or 3 boxes.
> That's the way to do it.
> It always blows me away, when guys start whining about the cost of shipping.
> It's like, do you want it packed well, or don't you?
> ...




That's right! Good packing/shipping ain't cheap and cheap packing/shipping ain't good! 
And I've said it before and I'll say it again, don't forget the insurance! (or don't be too cheap to buy it!) Especially with the more expensive bikes. But I fully insure everything I ship, bikes and parts. You just never know what could happen and I don't want myself or the buyer being out any money. 
I shipped a '37 Schwinn Motorbike from MI to CA, in two boxes, fully insured, through bikeflights. With packing materials, shipping and insurance it cost around $180.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 28, 2018)

that is a cool bike. should have bought a couple of those in the 80's when they were cheap.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 29, 2018)

Gave us the finger, at least in a few pics


----------

